# Cockatiel making raspy noise



## Poppy (Nov 21, 2018)

My cockatiel sometimes makes a really weird noise and I'm not sure why. It's very raspy and breathy. She does it when she wants me to pet her. She acts completely normal, eats well, sociable, and her dropping look fine. But recently she has started to lay in the corner of her cage. At first I just assumed that she was trying to lay eggs because she is grumpy while she does it, but now I'm worried. I'm going to take her to the vet, but what should I expect?


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How old is she?


----------



## Smerft85 (May 18, 2019)

How sure are you about the "she" part? Reason I ask is because one of my males is very clear and "chipper" when he mimicks, and my other male is raspy and almost robotic. Possibly a male trying to learn words?


----------



## Poppy (Nov 21, 2018)

She is still acting normal, and has stopped going to the bottom of her cage


----------



## Joni (Aug 13, 2019)

I have a young male grey cockatiel. He screams like a baby raptor (from Jurassic Park lol) every time I put my fingers near him. He’s starting to outgrow it thankfully. Now he steals my clip on earrings lol.


----------

